# Nedd digitized Logo for the Lions Club



## Lordan Co (Jan 29, 2013)

I am looking for a digitized logo for the Lions Club International in tajima format about 2.5" high please let me know if you can help
Thank You John at Lordan Co.


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

2.5? i'm guessing its on a hat? can you show the picture?


----------



## ThreadHeadKev (Aug 3, 2011)

I recently completed a 100 piece t-shirt job for our local archery club. The Lions are a sponsor, I had their logo digitized at 1.5" for sleeves. There is access to all logos on their website. Artwork Source digitized the logo for $30. Artwork Source does amazing work, even though it was a small logo, the detail was great and it ran without any issues.


----------

